# C950-52910-9 Craftsman



## Donkschmidt (Nov 28, 2020)

I have this snowblower and need some parts. I took it in to a local repair shop and the said they were unable to find parts anywhere. I’m wondering if anyone can help with this. I have googled it with no success 

thanks
don


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
your machine c950 was made by murray for sears so many parts are interchangeable with like murrays


----------



## Donkschmidt (Nov 28, 2020)

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> your machine c950 was made by murray for sears so many parts are interchangeable with like murrays


Thanks for the tip...I will investigate


----------



## James W (Dec 3, 2020)

I have the exact same one, and have been looking everywhere for parts _specific_ to this model. It's like it never really existed, can't even find the manual. Lots of similar Craftsman blowers, similar model numbers, but nothing the same. So now we know at least 2 of them were made! 

If you have found any further info about the equivalent Murray model number, please let me know...




Donkschmidt said:


> I have this snowblower and need some parts. I took it in to a local repair shop and the said they were unable to find parts anywhere. I’m wondering if anyone can help with this. I have googled it with no success
> 
> thanks
> don
> ...


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

What parts are you looking for? I have a couple of different machine numbers that I downloaded info for. If it is not track related, most of the wheeled and track machines also used common chute, auger and some drive parts. One tracked I found was this one. Unfortunately, many older Craftsman II were built by Murray, and when Sears Canada went under, so did the reference material. http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0709012.pdf


----------



## James W (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks, this is helpful! I am trying to confirm who made the engine in it so I can find a suitable replacement muffler. I need this thing to be a little quieter. This manual says it's a Craftsman engine, but I have been assuming it's a Tecumseh. I am also looking for parts for the auger gearbox, as I suspect it is wearing out. The parts diagrams in here will be very helpful should I ever need to (attempt to) repair the trac drive...



3vanman said:


> What parts are you looking for? I have a couple of different machine numbers that I downloaded info for. If it is not track related, most of the wheeled and track machines also used common chute, auger and some drive parts. One tracked I found was this one. Unfortunately, many older Craftsman II were built by Murray, and when Sears Canada went under, so did the reference material. http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0709012.pdf


----------



## Donkschmidt (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi. Thanks for responding....I need the augers on the right side of the machine and one track(the rubber)


James W said:


> I have the exact same one, and have been looking everywhere for parts _specific_ to this model. It's like it never really existed, can't even find the manual. Lots of similar Craftsman blowers, similar model numbers, but nothing the same. So now we know at least 2 of them were made!
> 
> If you have found any further info about the equivalent Murray model number, please let me know...


 I did find a full parts list I can send you with diagrams but it doesn’t help if you can’t find the parts...lol


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Definitely an older Tecumseh, but the mufflers are almost all the same..Oregon, Stens Amazon. Oregon 35-015 Bolt on Type Muffler Tecumseh Part Numbers 33280, 33280A and 34185B: Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Donkschmidt said:


> Hi. Thanks for responding....I need the augers on the right side of the machine and one track(the rubber)
> 
> I did find a full parts list I can send you with diagrams but it doesn’t help if you can’t find the parts...lol


Augers will be dependent upon chute and tunnel size, ie 24, 27, 28 and 8 10 or 12 inch tunnel.


----------



## James W (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks, that helps. I'm guessing these new ones aren't much quieter than the originals unless the original is really rotted out...



3vanman said:


> Definitely an older Tecumseh, but the mufflers are almost all the same..Oregon, Stens Amazon. Oregon 35-015 Bolt on Type Muffler Tecumseh Part Numbers 33280, 33280A and 34185B: Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

James W said:


> Thanks, that helps. I'm guessing these new ones aren't much quieter than the originals unless the original is really rotted out...


They do make a "quiet" one, never tried it, ear covering or..Tecumseh may be loud, but when running right, does as most out there. 
I just sold a Craftsman II 5/24 to a guy, it walked through hard packed and threw snow as far as the new 13.5/27 Craftsman I have here. No options on the Craftsman II, but it started first pull at -5 Celsius, moved both wet and powder and was much lighter to "walk/push/drive". He wanted it for his sister..


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

If you check the Snowblower Repair and Maintenance Forum, in the stickies in the front you will find a wealth of Tecumseh information.


----------



## James W (Dec 3, 2020)

My dad had this same blower when I was kid, and when I moved to my current place with a long uphill driveway I went searching for a similar one with the track drive. The one I bought was a one owner, well maintained. Still runs strong and starts on the first pull (or immediately with the electric start). Just wish it was quieter, and hoping the auger gears have some life left in them. I tightened up the auger drive belt tensioner last night, and that seems to have dramatically improved the power at the auger which was struggling the day before with a heavy wet snowfall...



3vanman said:


> They do make a "quiet" one, never tried it, ear covering or..Tecumseh may be loud, but when running right, does as most out there.
> I just sold a Craftsman II 5/24 to a guy, it walked through hard packed and threw snow as far as the new 13.5/27 Craftsman I have here. No options on the Craftsman II, but it started first pull at -5 Celsius, moved both wet and powder and was much lighter to "walk/push/drive". He wanted it for his sister..


----------

